# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Надписи в маршрутках.

## Irina

*Вот примеры. Добавляйте свои* 
Закурил сам-угости водителя

Земля- народу! Заводы- рабочим! Деньги- ВОДИТЕЛЮ!

Кто хлопнет дверью, тот станет льготником...

ЛЮДИ ХОДИТЕ ПЕШКОМ!!!!

у водителя на лобовом стекле висит надпись: "Девушки, держите коленки вместе. И вам не холодно, и водителю не жарко!"

"Стоя ехать запрещается - ГАИ требует чтобы число трупов не превышало числа посадочных мест"

"Книга жалоб в следующей маршрутке"

Конкурс "Кто громче хлопнет дверью" закончен. Спасибо за участие!

что-то вроде "лица, не оплатившие проезд, будут пристегнуты к заднему бамперу маршрутки и будут бегать за ней до тех пор, пока водитель не получит морального удовлетворения".

"место для удара головой"

10 минут страха и вы дома. Стоимость аттракциона 7 рублей.

Просьба семечки, орешки и бананы есть вместе с кожурой.


"водитель не осьминог, всем сразу сдачу дать не может"

"Предупреждайте об остановке заранее, причем кричите так, как будто Вы ее
5 минут назад проехали!"

"Экипажу требуется стюардесса. Интим не предлагать!" и номер телефона

Внимание! Машина на автопилоте!

Граждане! Не хлопайте сильно дверью, она может отвалиться
и упасть вам на ноги.

Дверь закрывайте душевно, а не от души!

девчонки прыгайте ко мне

Если хочешь жить заткнись!

Закрой её как дверь своего ХОЛОДИЛЬНИКА (на двери внутри)...

надпись в маршрутке в Анапе:
"Мамаши садите на руки 5 летних детей а не 16 летних придурков"

Надпись на двери "Дверями не трахать".

Надпись на двери водителя:
"Машину охраняет клоп-спидоносец"

надпись на двери рядом с водителем: Подумай, нужен ли ты здесь

Надпись на заднем стекле ВАЗ-2106-Этот зад стоит денег!!!

надпись на передней двери, около мест рядом с водителем -"Места для 90-60-90"

Стоят дальнобойщики, у всех на лобовом "ПУСТОЙ" "ПУСТОЙ", а у одного следущее:
"ПУСТОЙ,
ЖЕНА-стерва
ДЕТЕЙ-3 шт
НАЧАЛЬНИК-козел
ДЕНЕГ-мало

Не хлопайте дверью - водитель пугается!

Остановка где-нибудь ЗДЕСЬ будет где-нибудь ТАМ!!!

Остановки говорите заранее и громче, водитель глухой и ему нужно время,
чтобы поставить ПРОТЕЗ на тормоз.

по салону не бегать

Умные люди дверями не хлопают!

Хлопнешь дверью - умрешь от монтировки!!!

Хочешь жить - не отвлекай водителя

----------


## BiZ111

*Увж. пассажиры не впихивайте не впиxyемое*

----------

